# LED v Halogen



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Are there any LED experts out there. I think I want to swap my halogen reading lights in the living area with LEDS which I understand run cool, use hardly any power and are much brighter. But I am not sure that the above summary is true.

I would also like to change the halogens in my bathroom ceiling for LEDS if someone can tell me this is a clever thing to do and perhaps with an eco mind I wonder if it is possible to change all ordinary bulbs in the house for leds rather than the dubious merits of long life bulbs which cost a lot o money to make and have mercury in them and thus recycling may mean they are not so eco friendly - but what do I know. 8O


----------



## Sagedog (Jun 28, 2005)

I am in the throws of changing mine also but at a cost!! CAK are selling them at £9.99 each so I approachjed My local Electrical wholesaler and have struck up a deal to buy them at £4 each!!!

The two that I have fitted work well, really well no heat build up and a nice light. The cool white are far too clinical light whilst the warm amber is just right.

Let me know if you want any further info.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Sagedog said:


> I am in the throws of changing mine also but at a cost!! CAK are selling them at £9.99 each so I approachjed My local Electrical wholesaler and have struck up a deal to buy them at £4 each!!!
> 
> The two that I have fitted work well, really well no heat build up and a nice light. The cool white are far too clinical light whilst the warm amber is just right.
> 
> Let me know if you want any further info.


I think I need 5 to replace those in living area but I am not sure what pins or connectors they have. I shall have to have a look and also the one in the bathroom. I did buy a battery round thing with a circle of led lights and it produces what is best described as daylight. I think these leds are the ones you refer to as too clinical so I will go with your suggestion of the warmer ones for living area.

Thank for that. I shall have to find out what I have got and come back to you.


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

We've changed ten of our fourteen and rate them far superior to the halogens they replaced. More light, less power drain, no heat and a nicer ambience. Each rates at 1.2w against the halogens 10w. We were about to replace the remaining four by purchasing at the Dusseldorf show but there were no retail sellers of the pattern we wanted. The power drain improvement (800%) of itself made it worthwhile, the other improvements were a bonus. One in particular was that the heat from the halogens was cracking the glass of the lamp fittings - replaced under warranty but warranties run out. Disadvantages - only cost.


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*LEDS*

Hi
Think "your local electrical " wholesaler or what ever would make a killing at a show like York!
I certainly would like to replace my 5/6
Maybe they might be on sale at York anyway
Barry


----------



## 105069 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi There,

Replaced all mine a while ago at a small fortune, was it worth it? a resounding yes, you can use all the lights in the living area (4) for the same consumption as 1 halogen bulb. The only real difference I have noticed is that the light produced is slightly more "harsh" but the power saving offsets this minor gripe.

Regards


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*LED Lamps*

What sort of cost are these lamps in the UK?.

I too saw them at the dusseldorf show, and when i asked to see the stand manager ( it was a trade only supplier) - he told me they have a wholesaler in the uk - but i lost the contact details!! 

Happy Travels


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi Hymie
I think we met the same wholesaler - not strictly the correct term as they only supply caravan/MH manufacturers/converters for original fitments. However, he did give me details of a web site (in Holland) which might or might not be useful to you - try www.haba.nl. The LEDs and fitments on this stand looked excellent.


----------



## LeoK (Apr 21, 2006)

*LED replacement lamps*

I am sure that I have seen (or seen advertised) LED assemblies which will 'plug' into a halogen lamp socket as a simple lamp replacement.

Memory being what it is, can anyone provide a name and/or link to any company selling these ?

Please.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

We changed all of our Hallogen bulbs for LEDs at the begining of the year, the light is whiter so great if you like to sew or knit but harsher than the yellow glow of the hallogens if you prefer that kind of light.
We also wild camp a fair bit and you really notice the saving.
Glenn got ours from a seller on ebay cost £10 for 3. We have got used to them and wouldn't change back.

Tina


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Pusser said:


> Are there any LED experts out there. I think I want to swap my halogen reading lights in the living area with LEDS which I understand run cool, use hardly any power and are much brighter. But I am not sure that the above summary is true.
> 
> I would also like to change the halogens in my bathroom ceiling for LEDS if someone can tell me this is a clever thing to do and perhaps with an eco mind I wonder if it is possible to change all ordinary bulbs in the house for leds rather than the dubious merits of long life bulbs which cost a lot o money to make and have mercury in them and thus recycling may mean they are not so eco friendly - but what do I know. 8O


Maybe one of these can help.

http://www.reuk.co.uk/buy-12V-LED-SPOTLIGHT-BULB.htm

http://www.thelightingsuperstore.co.uk/category.asp?catcode=146


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Try these:-

www.thelightbulb.co.uk/led

www.ultraleds.co.uk

All you need to do is identify the fitting, many halogen bulbs are G4 - 2 pins approx 4mm apart, and purchase the right voltage and wattage.

I have just ordered some.

Michael


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

You could also look on good old ebay :lol:

LED LAMPS HERE

You also may wish to check the diameter of the reflector. 
The MR16 bulbs here http://www.reuk.co.uk/buy-12V-LED-SPOTLIGHT-BULB.htm are bigger than the MR11 as most commonly used.

MR11 is 35mm dia. and has 15LED The MR16 IIRC is 50mm dia.and has 25LED Hence the price differential? 
Try and find LED6 version of the MR11. It has 6 LED and is brighter than the 15 LED equivalent. If you do find them, let us know. They are currently £10 each + p+p

Dennis


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I got mine from Here.

A brill light, not too bright but enough to read by and uses hardly anything. Is an exact replacement for the halogen bulbs and has a voltage regulator fitted.

Johnny F


----------



## 98212 (Mar 19, 2006)

I got the same as those pointed out by mangothemadmonk but on trying to fit them to the spots in the rapido found that they are too thick as it were to be able to replace the spotlight glass.

Also does anyone know how to get the bulbs out of the flush ceiling mounted lamps?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

wiggum said:


> Also does anyone know how to get the bulbs out of the flush ceiling mounted lamps?


What do they look like?

Johnny F


----------



## 98212 (Mar 19, 2006)

mango they look similar to these without the screw, I don't want to lever them in case they fit differently. Maybe I'll wait until the next service. The spotlight I have tried to change has something similar to a circlip holding the glass in, no problem with that although the led seems to deep to fit behind the glass.

I think I may have to give up with these

http://www.rainbowconversions.co.uk/Equipment/Lighting/pinto_downlighter.jpg


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

The silver outer is similar to mine and all you do on mine is turn/rotate the silver outer and it should drop down. The glass is then held in by two small lugs either side of the lamp.

Johnny F


----------



## 98212 (Mar 19, 2006)

thanks for that, I'll give that a go and see if they fit in there. I take it yours fitted ok then, no problems being too close to the glass?


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

They fit lovely and produce no heat.

Johnny F


----------



## Dougle (May 18, 2006)

Just as another indicator of power savings..........watched a 'Grand Designs' programme the other evening. The guy who built the house used LEDs throughout. Total lighting consumption of the entire building........200w [or a 100w lamp upstairs, and a 100w downstairs] 8O

Dave


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Dougle said:


> Just as another indicator of power savings..........watched a 'Grand Designs' programme the other evening. The guy who built the house used LEDs throughout. Total lighting consumption of the entire building........200w [or a 100w lamp upstairs, and a 100w downstairs] 8O
> 
> Dave


I just know this is the way to go. Just think - cool headlights with no heat and not glazing of plastic covers. Just imagine all street lights in LED form how much that would save on the bill.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

You'll have to remember to scrape the ice off in winter, then!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

TR5 said:


> You'll have to remember to scrape the ice off in winter, then!


As long as it doesn't snow upside down I would hope most strret lights would be OK. But interesting point as I suspect perhaps there will have to be a small element in there perhaps to do that job. But I am sure that this will be an LED lit world one day which is why I cannot understand the government encouraging us to buy mercury based long life bulbs with are a nightmare to recycle and the manufacturing process many times more complex and costly than ordinary short life bulbs or Tescos Finest Very short life bulbs.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Well thanks to mangothemadmonk I have changed all my halogen bulbs with the LED replacement - that's a whopping 24 bulbs in the Dethleff (not all the same sort unfortunately so couldn't get the maximum discount) I'm probably being a bit dense here but it wasn't clear to me when reading through this forum that we were talking about replacing the halogen bulb bit as oposed to the whole unit. I rang Lowdham's to ask if they did LED bulbs to replace the halogen in the Dethleff and was told - no nobody makes one and so I would need to replace the entire fittings. Well not true - the LED replacement for the bare halogen will fit nicely inside the reflector and the glass fits back a treat.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Vennwood said:


> Well thanks to mangothemadmonk I have changed all my halogen bulbs with the LED replacement - that's a whopping 24 bulbs in the Dethleff (not all the same sort unfortunately so couldn't get the maximum discount) I'm probably being a bit dense here but it wasn't clear to me when reading through this forum that we were talking about replacing the halogen bulb bit as oposed to the whole unit. I rang Lowdham's to ask if they did LED bulbs to replace the halogen in the Dethleff and was told - no nobody makes one and so I would need to replace the entire fittings. Well not true - the LED replacement for the bare halogen will fit nicely inside the reflector and the glass fits back a treat.


I'm confused as always and dare not order any as I know I will get the wrong stuff. I am hoping a visit to Chelston will sort it out. I only have 5 to do but I am having two further led lights fitted in the dicky ***** area where the habitation joins the cab. I am also investigating some of our house lights to see if I can do anything with them. I read somewhere, possibly on here that someone did their whole house and total power was 100w upstairs and 100w downstairs = total = 200watts whole house. Electricity bills must plummet I would think.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

That was my problem and when looking at the various types of lamps fitted just made it worse, particularly as there were no ID marks on them and the manual didn't help. To start with I removed one of each type of bulb, ordered one of each just in case they didn't fit inside the holder and bingo it worked out ok. Then ordered the rest. Unfortunately I live a fair distance away from the nearest MH accessory shop so it was impractical to wander around looking. I still have 2 odd ones to change and not sure how to go about it. I'm sure it will prove to be a good investment though as with all the lights on the amp meter hardly moves. Its nice not to have to remember to switch one light on and then another off


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

I ordered some LED lights from ultraled(see a previous Post) at 1pm on Thursday (on line) and they arrived at home Friday 9am-great service


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

That was about the same time it took mine - good company to deal with


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Telbell said:


> I ordered some LED lights from ultraled(see a previous Post) at 1pm on Thursday (on line) and they arrived at home Friday 9am-great service


Told you  

Johnny F


----------

